# Goliath Grouper with Land&SeaCharters



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted in some time with a report. With Sheepshead season as bad as I have ever seen I didn't want to waste time. But hey fishing will be heating up over the next month or so and it showed on a bay trip I had this passed Saturday. We started the morning off trying to find trout and reds but only managed to find one group of about 4 bulls and only got one to eat. After we let her go we decided to head to a couple snapper spots I have in the bay. Well wouldn't that change quickly because the first fish we hook is a solid 2 hour fight on a shimano Tekota 500 with 50lb braid and 30lb leader. During the fight all I could tell my clients is I think its going to be a big ray as I thought a shark would cut through leader. To my surprise after this long battle with such a beast up comes this giant Goliath Grouper AKA JEWFISH. After quick pics and measuring with rope the best we could she was released to yet fight another day. 
Measurements
6'6" long
4'11" girth online said 299lbs
The guy holding the net caught the fish and was using the net to try and lift the tail for pics lol


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

This was out of pensacola??


----------



## PA hillbilly (Jul 31, 2012)

Awesome!!! Never know what your going to hook into around here!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes sir!! Pensacola bay east of old coast guard station in 29' of water


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow! that is awesome. Congrats on a very special catch!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn.
Whyme


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Tim!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir....awesome catch of a lifetime!!!


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

Holy crap, has anyone ever posted a Goliath grouper here?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Txs_mde_87 said:


> Holy crap, has anyone ever posted a Goliath grouper here?


Yeah they have been caught and posted. We have a pretty good population of them. Just gotta know where to look and what to use 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

TSpecks said:


> Yes sir!! Pensacola bay east of old coast guard station in 29' of water


I wonder if that's a spot I fish. Sounds like it. There are some MONSTER snapper there! Literally some of the biggest snapper I've ever seen. 

Awesome job on the.goliath!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

No man, the grouper ate all the snapper.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

When I tell people there are Goliath's in the bay their eyes glaze over in Disbelief.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

JD7.62 said:


> I wonder if that's a spot I fish. Sounds like it. There are some MONSTER snapper there! Literally some of the biggest snapper I've ever seen.
> 
> Awesome job on the.goliath!


There won't be any left if that ones still there. The FWC needs to let people catch one to keep every now & then.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

stc1993 said:


> There won't be any left if that ones still there. The FWC needs to let people catch one to keep every now & then.


I disagree. They are finally after 40 years making a come back. Lets keep it that away. Catch and release, no need to kill a fish that big.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

memory maker right there!
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------

